# Dog/ID tags...



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Castro doesn't have an ID tag (yet)... Each time I want to get one, I am at a loss on what exactly to put on there... I am investing in a nice platinum tag for Castro, and want to make sure the information on it doesn't change - ever! I was thinking of just having the following information on the tag:

======
Castro
"I am Microchipped"
800-xxx-xxxx
======

I am wondering if this information would suffice? What information do y'all suggest I have on the ID tag? 

Thank you in advance for everyone's suggestions...


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Mine says:

Riley
(425) xxx-xxxx (my cell phone)
Reward if found!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Mine say:
Dog's Name
Phone #
NEEDS MEDS

I would hope that if someone found a dog and the tag said that it needs medication, that they wouldn't be tempted to keep the dog~~ (even though technically my dogs aren't on any type of meds).


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have 2 tags. One with their name and my phone number, the other with their microchip number and that number. I like the idea of a reward.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

On the one side I have Henry's name: Henry
on the flip-side: 
my last name
P: xxx-xxx-xxxx
c: xxx-xxx-xxxx
City, State

I love his tag, got it at http://www.sallyharrell.net/products.asp
I should get one for me! ha ha
good idea putting the microchip info on there as well, though I thought it was common now


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just put my dogs names on one side, the other it says 
REWARD and my cell#
I didnt want to put my home# on for fear that I would be out searching if I lost them, so hopefully money will make people take action!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the idea of a reward! Gelbergirl, what size did you get to have all that info fit? I like that site you posted. Eye-catching.

Sheri


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I had a tag for Stella but it discolored her hair and she tries to chew it. She completely chewed off the plastic microchip one. I ended up getting a collar with her name and phone number embroidered on it. The only problem is that now I can't hear her sneaking up behind me


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I have there microchip tag and what I call a "bullet" (from Petsmart) Its a small cylinder with a tiny piece of paper in it for info. The two together don't jingle. I don't like jingles!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Cooper hated his hanging tag so I just ordered a tag from Bommerangtags.com that fits on his collar like a belt buckle. We'll let you know how it works out. We ordered it like this
Cooper
Rhode Island
(xxx) xxx-xxxx
CHP# xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Miss Paige has two tags-one with her name on the front and my phone number on the back-the other one just has her name in pink crystals.

Roman & Frannie have one tag with their name-my home phone number and cell number and for Frannie her other mom's phone number along with both of mine.

Pat


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think I got the 1", it fit everything.
I'm thinking about getting another for his other outfits.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

All 3 of mine say:
name
phone#
vet #
NEEDS MEDS.
and something else but i cant remember right now.

I am with Katie. Hopefully if someone sees 'NEEDS MEDS' they will be less likely to keep them.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's input... I just looked at Sally Hansen's website, and will order one for Castro today.

Decided to put as follows:

Castro
Help me find home
Chip #xxxxxx
xxx-xxx-xxxx, opt x
xxx-xxx-xxxx, opt x
REWARD

The phone #s are to PetTrac and 24Petwatch which have all my personal information - figured the TFN will encourage people to call


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> On the one side I have Henry's name: Henry
> on the flip-side:
> my last name
> P: xxx-xxx-xxxx
> ...


gelbergirl, did you get the nickel plate or brass? And, does it turn the white hair where it touches gray?

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't like anything that dangles because it can get caught in a tooth. As long as it's small enough where there's no way a dog can reach it, here's what I've put on the tags I've bought: MEDS NEEDED, with my cell number on it (remember your area code). No name of the dog, no reward offered. I want people to think this is a dog that requires medical attention and will cost them a fortune if they want to keep it. I don't want them knowing the name so that they become comfortable with the dog and don't want them thinking it's a purebred except in my standard poodle's case, that can't be hidden.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry has the nickel colored tag. It's so cute.
It doesn't change any colors.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jan, 
Boomerangtags.com had one that slides onto the collar itself. I ordered one to see. I have also not liked the dangling tags, not sure why, but your idea of their teeth getting caught is a good thing to think of, too. Someone on this thread mentioned it (if I go look at her name I'll lose this note...) and I thank her for that post. I also like the looks of SallyHarrell's, but the price is a bit high for right now. I'm looking forward to seeing the slide tag.

Sheri


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jan,
> Boomerangtags.com had one that slides onto the collar itself. I ordered one to see. I have also not like the dangling tags, not sure why, but your idea of their teeth getting caught is a good thing to think of, too. Someone on this thread mentioned it (if I go look at her name I'll lose this note...) and I thank her for that post. I also like the looks of SallyHarrell's, but the price is a bit high for right now. I'm looking forward to seeing the slide tag.
> 
> Sheri


Sheri,

Let us know what you think of the tag when it comes in. Luv the idea of dangle-free..


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We only put out last name and phone number on his tag, he wears a separate one with the microchip number on it. I read somewhere that if someone were trying to steal your dog and they know the dog's name and the dog responds to the name no one will think it's suspicious...who knows.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Sheri,
> 
> Let us know what you think of the tag when it comes in. Luv the idea of dangle-free..


Ditto!:ear:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Will do! Should be here by the end of the week. :yo:

Sheri


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think that if you only have a m/chip number on there, it might not be enough to get your Hav back to you. Not every vet has a scanner and not all scanners work alike. Your hav might be found by someone nowhere near a vet, so I like having the phone #'s on there. Good idea about 'needs meds' and 'reward'. I will get new ones with those info on them. 

Let us all hope we don't ever have to need the tags!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

m/chip scanners are not all alike?
I have to look for more information on this. I would think that they would be ?!?
(I always imagine the dogs being dragged across the scanner at the supermarket)

A breeder friend recommended I have Henry chipped - just as another option .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> m/chip scanners are not all alike?
> I have to look for more information on this. I would think that they would be ?!?
> (I always imagine the dogs being dragged across the scanner at the supermarket)
> 
> *A breeder friend recommended I have Henry chipped - just as another option *.


Hope you never need it but I think it is a good idea. Oliver and Comet are "chipped"


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

*New tag is here.*

Well, I got the non-dangly tag from boomerangtags.com today and am very pleased with it. I haven't yet had it tested in real life, but, it seems well made, heavy, and stable.

I got the smallest size, I think it was the "mini" for Tucker's small collar. The order got here in about 5 days.

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Well, I got the non-dangly tag from boomerangtags.com today and am very pleased with it. I haven't yet had it tested in real life, but, it seems well made, heavy, and stable.
> 
> I got the smallest size, I think it was the "mini" for Tucker's small collar. The order got here in about 5 days.
> 
> Sheri


I love the tag.
It looks like it would be perfect for Todd's collar. 
Thanks for showing it off.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Well, I got the non-dangly tag from boomerangtags.com today and am very pleased with it. I haven't yet had it tested in real life, but, it seems well made, heavy, and stable.
> 
> I got the smallest size, I think it was the "mini" for Tucker's small collar. The order got here in about 5 days.
> 
> Sheri


Thanks Sheri! It looks looks very well made.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Well, I got the non-dangly tag from boomerangtags.com today and am very pleased with it. I haven't yet had it tested in real life, but, it seems well made, heavy, and stable.
> 
> I got the smallest size, I think it was the "mini" for Tucker's small collar. The order got here in about 5 days.
> 
> Sheri


I ordered the same tag but Cooper's collar is too wide. How wide is your collar??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Well, I got the non-dangly tag from boomerangtags.com today and am very pleased with it. I haven't yet had it tested in real life, but, it seems well made, heavy, and stable.
> 
> I got the smallest size, I think it was the "mini" for Tucker's small collar. The order got here in about 5 days.
> 
> Sheri


o.k...... this is weird! :suspicious: I check the website out and on the first page, there are various tags to choose from. The tag that is just like what you ordered, Sheri, also has "Tucker" on it!! What are the odds? ound:

I like that it's not dangly. Hmmm... might be something worth getting.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Donna, Tucker's collar is 3/8" wide, I think it is the narrowest size you can find. It only has a plastic snap part, but before I started using it on him I tried to pull it part by hand and couldn't break it, so I think it is plenty strong for him.

I wouldn't like it any wider because of matting the hair.

Sheri


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Well, I got the non-dangly tag from boomerangtags.com today and am very pleased with it. I haven't yet had it tested in real life, but, it seems well made, heavy, and stable.
> 
> I got the smallest size, I think it was the "mini" for Tucker's small collar. The order got here in about 5 days.
> 
> Sheri


What is it made of? I would like to get one for Tugger as the ringing noise from his tags wakes the kids up in the evening and me up at night.

deb


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It says they are made of stainless steel. Here is the page for them:
http://www.boomerangtags.com/page.php?c=collartags

Sheri


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm with Donna. I really like the Boomerang tags. I have one for every collar and harness.

boomerangtags.com


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I just received the Red Dingo I.D. tag that I ordered for Rosa-small size pink paw print. Darn, it is so cute that now I have to order ones for the boys too! Has anyone else seen these adorable tags?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I had bought this Pet ID for Sophie a few years ago that is a small tube like pendant.
If you look in the one end you are looking through a magnifier that displays 25 lines of information! It really is great..the only draw back was that I ordered it in silver and the wording on the outside that says "look" and "pet i.d." wore off..

Here is the Web site if anyone wants to check it out. I'd suggest ordering the plastic one so the wording doesn't ware off..

http://www.idscopes.com/pet.html


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paradise Havs said:


> I just received the Red Dingo I.D. tag that I ordered for Rosa-small size pink paw print. Darn, it is so cute that now I have to order ones for the boys too! Has anyone else seen these adorable tags?


Yes! All of Kubrick's tags are Red Dingo tags. I LOVE them! I have them in a bunch of different colors and styles for each of Kubrick's collars and harnesses.


----------



## Olive25 (Dec 22, 2008)

I bought Olive a tag from Petsmart called idtag.com rather than a reg name tag with our phone number. All our info will be registered online and the tag has an 800 number and the website. 1st year is free and then 6.95 a year after that.

I'm pretty sure we will microchip her. Anyone know of the cost for that? The vet says they usually do it when she's spade.

I feel like a totally new dog owner. Our toy poodle was 5 when we got her and all the decisions for her weren't made by us!


----------



## dan924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Xander manages to chew his metal tag so I removed it... it has to be horrible on the teeth! He wears down the metal and it has chew marks! Scary...


----------



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

*dog tags*

I have red dingo tags for my hav and my lab. My lab has had his for like 6 years and it still looks great. Bella just got hers a few months ago when we got her. I give them as gifts to all the dogs I know...I just love them! I never thought about putting the micro-chip number on a tag. I will def. update her tag!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

The boomerang tag is such a great idea. I'm going to check into that so I can stop hearing the jingle everywhere.
Gina


----------

